# Leaving them in the bator after hatched



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

Will they be okay without food and water for a day or two?


----------



## kessy09 (Jun 16, 2013)

leviparker said:


> Will they be okay without food and water for a day or two?


Yes. They absorb their yolk and that gives them three days worth of the nutrition they will need.


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

kessy09 said:


> Yes. They absorb their yolk and that gives them three days worth of the nutrition they will need.


Thank you !


----------

